# :: *Guards Red Porsche Perfection* ::



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*I was very exited to start this detail. I knew I was doing a red cayman but I didnt know it looked like this!

Heres the car after the wash, after just rinsing the car before washing I saw it was already beading nicely so I had to be sure that any prior wax applied was stripped off so I used the 2BM and P21s TAW with 2 schmitts.










First I did the wheels. P21s gel was used to ensure no damage was done to the Champion wheels finish or the braking system










Letting dwell for 15minutes...










After










The front passenger wheel was the worst




























After cleaning I used AG intensive tar remover to dissolve the stubborn tar spots



















After










Onto to claying

Just after 1/2 the hood... the worst of the contaminats were on the hood, the rest of the body was fairly smooth.



















Here are some before shots of the car in sunligh to check for swirls



















A bird must have though red meant bullseye










After claying I used PB spray and wipe to prep the finish for polishing

The car was moderatley swirled. It was booked for a 1 step correction. I was able to remover a solid amount of defect using Gloss It one step machine polish and the cyclo. I would say they car was 70-80% perfect after.










Hood before









Hood after




































Post Polishing shots, No LSP was applied this is after a thorough IPA wipdown




























More post polishing shots outside, again there is NO LSP on this car



















The B&B exhaust was polished with #0000 steel wool and Noxon, it sounded really great on the Cayman, very deep and throaty.










Now onto LSP application. I chose Gloss It Signature Gloss for its great clarity and depth, yes its a sealant and has depth! I applied it very thin via Flex and a LC blue final finishing pad. 2 coats were applied followed by a Gloss Enhancer QD wipedown (similar to using a Z8 or Z6 spray after applying Zaino)










Here is the car finished....


























































































































































Here is a picture I took before polishing and LSP

You cant see my reflection that well granted im in the garage but still the reflection is dull and un-crisp from what you can see of it.










Here is one i took after










Some more, I couldnt resist this car just looked really great. I wish I had more sun though for the photoshoot










The wheels were sealed with Zaino CS and tires were finished with CG Liquid extreme shine
( IMO the best tire product you can use for a rich deep gloss without a stupid shine, and it lasts and lasts)










These wheels just set the car off so right




























The sun was starting to go.. but the gloss wasnt





































I pulled the car back inside to finish off the interior and trim

Just a precaution










Cant be too careful with other peoples cars























































Before










During










After










I cleaned the leather with Leather Masters and topped it with Optimum protectant
All plastic trim was wipedown using 1Z CP

I used the CM5300 to check for overspray...being a black interior with no sunroof it was tough to see much of anything










Ahh..










Just some garage reflection shots




























The car really had a deep glow to it and I was pleased with the outcome. I wish I could have done my complete 100% correction job instead of the 1 step but it still came out very nice.

The last one is my personal favorite, the sun was on its way down and clouds were comming up but just enough sun was shinning through to get The perfect lighting










Heres a video for you guys as well, the first few seconds are a bit shaky but then it smooths out. Mind you half of the hood does have a clear bra.



*


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

What can I say..................:doublesho:doublesho Awesome.........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome in Red, great work and shame about those rear bumper buldges.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

nice work there:thumb:, those wheels look the biz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning job :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks mint mate. Well done.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

not a big fan of porkers ...............but god dammmmmmmmmmm thats nice !! think the wheels are much better than ones you usualy see on them 


nice work there matey :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice and glossy :thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I find red cars never do themselves justice in the final pics 

Brilliant work mate! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great work. Love the car!


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice. Those rear tyres look a bit stretched though.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

love it! nice work mate~!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - would really love one of those.... Gloss on the red looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

very sweet!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

i really like that cayman . looks good in red aswell . 

great work mate. 

Dave


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic detail and a superb write up. You having done amazingly well, lovely pictures. Like the exhaust but I've seen better rims on a cayman.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

stunning work there!

Kirsty


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic work there, mate :thumb: Great write up and some cracking photos as well, nice one!!

Not been a big fan of the Cayman tbh, but that one, on those alloys has just the perfect stance and looks superb!


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats one gorgeous car - and a great result!! Great attention to detail!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Totally stunning, looks superb now :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bet ya hated every minute of cleaning that, huh? Nice work!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Bet ya hated every minute of cleaning that, huh? Nice work!


You bet, car was a real junker...:lol:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome Car!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> Awesome Car!


Thanks Daniel, I have a new found apreciation for the Cayman now:thumb:


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

that looks great - very good job...

Superb set of rims...

guards red is the 80's Porsche colour but it looks great on the Cayman!!! like the front lip finishes it off nicely, shame about the warts on the bumpers, am surprised that US owners dont either pull them off or get some European bumpers???


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Excellent results and great write up....and that red is redder than a red thing !!! :devil: 

Superb :thumb:


----------

